# !!!! Stolen boat !!!!reward!!!! Please help



## BIGRUSS12 (Jan 25, 2013)

*we are offering a $1000 dollar cash reward for info leading straight to the boat or if found.

hi everyone we need some help my parents brand new 2014 sea foam green shallow sport was stolen last night out of their back yard sitting in their lift. So they would have to have a trailer or make shift one that wont fit it right.

Location aransas pass texas and surrounding area so please keep an eye out and post on this page to help keep it going strong. Contact info is below

it has a 115 four stroke yamaha on it with a nice aluminum ladder on transom, shown in the photo. It also has a little whale tale on it.it is a unique boat and not another like it. Two bait wells, flush mounted stainless cleats

it has no tx numbers as we have had it just over a couple weeks. We have notified all the authorities and are trying our best as well to spread the word my mouth so please pitch in and help us find those **** thieves.

we are offering a $1000 dollar cash reward for info leading straight to the boat or if found.

please contact:

Ross @361-463-1455
russell @ 361-827-3534

thanks for all your help
*


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got it up on facebook, hopefully everyone i know will share the heck out of it and we can find those POS theives!


----------



## BIGRUSS12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok awesome thanks a lot thats what Im doing as well 

I really appreciate all the help and support


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Thieves are POS mother scratchers and I don't mean scratchers.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I hate to say this but it's gonna come down to this. People are gonna start shooting and asking questions later, like what the hell are you doing on my property. So so much stealing is going on right now it's unbelievable. Good luck getting your boat back I'll certainly keep and eye out for it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope you get your boat back. Nothing sorrier than a thief. Too lazy to work and get what they want, have to steal someone's that worked their tail off to get it.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

TKoenig said:


> I've got it up on facebook, hopefully everyone i know will share the heck out of it and we can find those POS theives!


Can you share your link to facebook post? A ton of my friends are fishing related.


----------



## Squid Row (Mar 29, 2005)

I am in Aransas Pass, will keep an eye out and spread the word..


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

You should post that pic in the old boat photo thread ....im sorry couldent help my self. But yes I will also keep a eye out for sure.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe the jerks will get killed in a police shoot out when they find the boat. Better than they deserve.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im in Rockport and posted it on my FB also.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

sent to my buddy down in Ingleside. Hope you get it back and they catch the POS thieves and whomever catches them does the world a favor and makes sure they don't waste time/taxpayer dollars in the judicial system


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/f...p?f=1&t=208271

Posted on TKF for ya.


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

Saw on just like this on a trailer in sargent this am near the oxea plant.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The lack of TX numbers should give it away quick.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

good luck....nice rig


----------



## Squid Row (Mar 29, 2005)

Post pic and thread on Texasflatsfishing.com and I think its Corpus Christi fishing .com or something like that.......quite a few folks down South check out these web sites.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I am guessing no tags on the trailer either?
Good luck getting her back. She is a pretty sled!


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry for the bad news, I'll be looking for it and am passing this on to my friends.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Keeping an eye out and a round in the chamber*

I would love to run across these guys


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

MapMaster said:


> I am guessing no tags on the trailer either?
> Good luck getting her back. She is a pretty sled!


The stole it from the guys slip.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Dang Thieves, I hope you get the boat back. I'll keep an eye out this weekend in the Rockport area. But hopefully it is found by then.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Can we get a Sticky on this for BIGRUSS12 ?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Can we get a Sticky on this for BIGRUSS12 ?


 Please give it a few days before making it a sticky. No one reads stickies and it will get more exposure as a regular thread as it gets bumped with each new post.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

With all of the traffic cams around maybe your local PD will take a look for ya?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> Please give it a few days before making it a sticky. No one reads stickies and it will get more exposure as a regular thread as it gets bumped with each new post.


Ok got ya.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

In Aransas Pass? Wouldn't be surprised if they hid it in Sargent. That's a beautiful boat. Aransas Pass seems to have a higher share of fishing-related thefts than anywhere else. I hope it can be found, lots of eyes in this forum.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Probably south of the border by now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I sure hope you find it. I have had stuff stolen in years past too, and it sure does make a working man angry to lose property to no-account jerks!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Wife and I were all over AP, Ingleside, & Portland today......wish I had read this earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I was in A. P. 3 different times today and Rockport twice. I always notice nice boats. I didn't see that one, and I would have remembered. She's a beauty. Sorry. Hope you get it back.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i sent a picture of your boat with a message to Mike O'Dell who is a friend of mine and a guide down there. He and his wife shelly live in AP, i asked him to keep his eyes peeled.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice rig. Bump for you. Will keep an eye out. Good Luck!!


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

Make sure it did not just float off the lift and drift away. Mine did one night and I found it the next day about 800 yards away. I thought for sure it was stolen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry some dumbasses stole your boat lets bump this back to the top


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Will keep my eye out in my neck of the woods too. Galveston. Sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Any leads yet?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Thieves are the lowest form of life. I will be on the lookout for it when I'm down in POC next week. I hope it's found before then.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Reel Lucky said:


> Make sure it did not just float off the lift and drift away. Mine did one night and I found it the next day about 800 yards away. I thought for sure it was stolen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Hope this is the case. I could see that happening.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

anyone follow up on the possible sighting in Sargent?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*will keep an eye out*

will be heading to the valley next week I will keep and eye out !:hairout:


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure if you have found it but I just seen one identical to this one no TX numbers STRIPPED! No motor but it still had the swim platform and leaning post being pulled by a black 2 door Jeep. It went by Chris's Marine I'm gonna pull up the cameras and see if I can get a better look.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Get em!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Not sure if you have found it but I just seen one identical to this one no TX numbers STRIPPED! No motor but it still had the swim platform and leaning post being pulled by a black 2 door Jeep. It went by Chris's Marine I'm gonna pull up the cameras and see if I can get a better look.


Oh, it would be so nice if the power of 2Cool worked again!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

SALTLIFE361 said:


> Not sure if you have found it but I just seen one identical to this one no TX numbers STRIPPED! No motor but it still had the swim platform and leaning post being pulled by a black 2 door Jeep. It went by Chris's Marine I'm gonna pull up the cameras and see if I can get a better look.


Awesome Jacob, hope thats it. Get Em.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Can anyone call Leo and alert them of vehicle description and direction


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I will repost this to our facebook crowd this afternoon...hope it helps


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

hope you catch em! 
bump


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw a boat that looks like the stolen one at the fiberglass repair place on the bypass between Aransas Pass and Rockport tonight. It was stripped with no motor.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Pop a cap on 'em if you find 'em.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Cajun76 said:


> I saw a boat that looks like the stolen one at the fiberglass repair place on the bypass between Aransas Pass and Rockport tonight. It was stripped with no motor.





SALTLIFE361 said:


> Not sure if you have found it but I just seen one identical to this one no TX numbers STRIPPED! No motor but it still had the swim platform and leaning post being pulled by a black 2 door Jeep. It went by Chris's Marine I'm gonna pull up the cameras and see if I can get a better look.


Sounds like the 2cool posse may be on to something!


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. We have recovered the boat. More details later.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

More details later??? C'mon man!!!


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

That was me in the black jeep, and the boat is at the shop. Long day!!!! More info tomorrow. Big thanks to all who helped!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Great News


----------



## willg (Apr 1, 2011)

Great ending! I hope the perps are hanging from a tree.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like someone got a free motor. Hope they were caught. Too bad the judges won't hold then accountable by making them pay restitution, do community service, repay the cost of their incarceration or keep them behind bars where they belong.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope they get what's coming!


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

tired of hanging bro whats the skinny??


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Please let us know how you got it back. Awesome if it was a direct result of the 2cool posse.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great News...


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Hope they caught these A** holes. I hate to hear about things like this happening. Worst thing I've ever dealt with was my tackle bag getting stolen out of my boat while I was in a Gas Station. About 3k worth tackle. Pretty sure I cried for over a week. 

As far as boats getting stolen, get this. A couple of years ago, my buddy dropped his Majek off at Ronnies Marine in AP. It was on a Sunday so it was outside the gates (bad choice on his part), but did have a hitch lock on it. Next day he gets a call from the Game Warden saying his boat is floating in the middle of Corpus Christi Bay and he needs to come recover it. They take him out there and the a** holes that stole it had completely stripped everything off the boat, even removed the gas tank. So he had no way of getting it to shore and no trailer. Basically, he was forced to file insurance and consider the boat totaled. The Game Wardens told him this is becoming more frequent in recent years. These thieves steal boats and strip them of everything. Then once the boats get impounded and goes to auction, they buy them back legally, even with the title etc. Then they re-install everything (motor, gas tank, electronics, etc.) and sell it for a huge profit. 

Just goes to show how desperate some people are out there. Hopefully the authorities are cracking down on these types of incidents.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

REELBEAST said:


> That was me in the black jeep, and the boat is at the shop. Long day!!!! More info tomorrow. Big thanks to all who helped!


Good we didnt circle the wagons and attack the jeep


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

TexasFlatsFisher said:


> Hope they caught these A** holes. I hate to hear about things like this happening. Worst thing I've ever dealt with was my tackle bag getting stolen out of my boat while I was in a Gas Station. About 3k worth tackle. Pretty sure I cried for over a week.
> 
> As far as boats getting stolen, get this. A couple of years ago, my buddy dropped his Majek off at Ronnies Marine in AP. It was on a Sunday so it was outside the gates (bad choice on his part), but did have a hitch lock on it. Next day he gets a call from the Game Warden saying his boat is floating in the middle of Corpus Christi Bay and he needs to come recover it. They take him out there and the a** holes that stole it had completely stripped everything off the boat, even removed the gas tank. So he had no way of getting it to shore and no trailer. Basically, he was forced to file insurance and consider the boat totaled. The Game Wardens told him this is becoming more frequent in recent years. These thieves steal boats and strip them of everything. Then once the boats get impounded and goes to auction, they buy them back legally, even with the title etc. Then they re-install everything (motor, gas tank, electronics, etc.) and sell it for a huge profit.
> 
> Just goes to show how desperate some people are out there. Hopefully the authorities are cracking down on these types of incidents.


I wouldn't call it desperate!!! I would call stealing and not willing to work...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

UPDATE?? Glad they got the boat back but I wanna hear the story!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

lookin for the story as well


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Glad to hear. Curious to hear the story too; tag for later.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^yup,tag


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Details

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

PICTURES FIRST - Before










AFTER



















STORY - Monday 12/09/13 the boat was in the lift in the boat house at 6PM. Wednesday 12/11/13 I found the boat missing at 9PM when I went down to clean flounder. The lifts were on and running, the belts had burn up at the motor shiv. The lift had gone all the way down and then back up until the cradle shackles jammed in the wrap bar. Reported stolen boat after checking with all the family and looking for a drifting boat. Four long days later on Sunday morning 12/15/13, got a call from a member of another forum, had seen the boat in the ski basin at North Padre Island. Called in the boys and we headed out. We completed the recovery of the boat on Sunday evening when we dropped it off at the AP PD for prints. The AP PD has been very helpful through this, THANK YOU!! Game Warden Scott MacLeod from Rockport and office staff Debra Holloway were very helpful and we send our deepest gratitude to them also. Other than that the TPWD and the USCG has been useless during this time. ABSOLUTELY USELESS!!!!!!

The Aransas Pass PD is working on the investigation at this time. We have several leads, but I obviously cannot speak about them as the POS is probably reading this.

The boat was actually my wife's first ever boat. She had been out twice so far. Most everything to do with our Christmas this year was centered around the new boat, so we are happy to have our boat back, wish we had an engine and a steering wheel. We are looking forward to repairing the boat and getting back out onto the water. We really appreciate all of the help and support from the 2cool nation. It has been a long and sleepless week. The good news is we have our family and our health, so we thank god for that. Enjoy life while you have it.

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of my 2cool family.

Ross


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Very glad you got some of it back. Did they light a fire on the front of it?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

How come it looks all burnt up?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

REELBEAST said:


> PICTURES FIRST - Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us updated as you are allowed please.


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

I just can't stand thieves...no punishment is too severe. Glad you recovered it, but sorry it was in that condition. Keep us posted how the investigation goes. 

Know that if they do press charges against someone, it is in your best interest to attend every single hearing, even if they tell you it is only for processing, etc. Make sure all warrants are served, and if not, follow up. Make sure the DA and the judge come to recognize you and your unwavering demand that a price needs to be paid. You won't get true justice, but it keeps "the system" from treating yours like every other case and rubber stamping it to get it off their desk. The system includes law enforcement, the DAs, Probation/Parole officials, and the judges. The system has become a joke, and there is little deterrent to theft because even when anyone gets caught, it is unlikely they will do much time. 

I speak from personal experience (non-boat related) and am confident my dogged persistence was the only reason there were significant consequences for my thief. Stubborn has it's merits.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a horrible deal. Glad you recovered your boat, but sorry for the condition you found it in. I hope the thieves are found and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea looks like they might have tried to burn it. Or just weird shadow.


----------



## CDB (Aug 28, 2013)

Did you file a claim on your Insurance? It looks like it could be a total loss.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

surf_ox said:


> Yea looks like they might have tried to burn it. Or just weird shadow.


There was a good-sized grass fire just a little south of the ski basin Saturday. Burned a few hundred acres. I wonder if that had something to do with the burn/black on front of that boat....the fire seemed to have burned itself out when it got to the LM and if the boat was abandoned there the northerly wind from the last front would've pushed it into the fire...

.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe set the boat on fire and let it drift, caught the island on fire too. Add arson to these POS's list


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Jeff SATX said:


> Maybe set the boat on fire and let it drift, caught the island on fire too. Add arson to these POS's list


I thought that fire was caused from a vehicle's catalytic converter.

I'm thinkin tie the POS behind a boat by his (their) feet and drag 'em up and down the ICW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

The "news" reported the fire as being started by a kid on a 4 wheeler who got stuck and they say his exhaust caught the grass on fire. The kid was said to be trespassing at the time. I wonder if there is any connection between the kid on the 4 wheeler and the boat, or if they both were just in the same proximity at the time? Is it possible that the boat was set on fire and the 4 wheeler story was a cover up? I wonder how the location of the boat corresponds with the location of the 4 wheeler fire?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Can we get the truth about fire. It sounded like the lift caused fire. Was boat found in a shop or floating at sea. Interesting why the boat was burnt. Steering was removed for fingerprints I am sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is the "news" about the fire near the ski basin.

http://www.kztv10.com/news/massive-brush-fire-destroys-around-900-acres/#!prettyPhoto/0/

I cannot find any aerials showing the exact location of the burn. I don't know if it was close to the boat or not. The events may or may not be related, but I'd guess they are comingled one way or another. The boat may have been set on fire to try and hide the theft, or it may have burned as a result of the grass fire.


----------



## CDB (Aug 28, 2013)

One other thing to check is your homeowners policy. It should cover the damage to the lift and might pick up some of the damage/loss from the boat since the boat was stolen from the residence.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

My guess is the boat was taken left over at the ski basin by the island, meanwhile the kid set the field on fire and his 4 wheeler burned up too, the wind was blowing from SE and got to the boat. If you set a boat on fire you don't just do a small part of it.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Baffin Bay said:


> My guess is the boat was taken left over at the ski basin by the island, meanwhile the kid set the field on fire and his 4 wheeler burned up too, the wind was blowing from SE and got to the boat. If you set a boat on fire you don't just do a small part of it.


That's my guess, too. No relation b/w theft and fire, other than it being left there, stripped.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Baffin Bay said:


> My guess is the boat was taken left over at the ski basin by the island, meanwhile the kid set the field on fire and his 4 wheeler burned up too, the wind was blowing from SE and got to the boat. If you set a boat on fire you don't just do a small part of it.


You could very well be right, but thieves aren't always the smartest folks around. Anything is possible. I'm not sure how to check historical wind data, but I was thinking it was a north wind on Saturday. SE would be the prevailing wind and what you suggest is very likely, however, I'd like someone to verify all the details. Just like the rest, I hate a thief and I'd like to offer any help that might get them caught. Like I said previously, there are several possibilities as to the chain of events. I don't think the fire marshal or ccpd were aware the boat was there or that it was stolen, at least not at the time of the fire. This wouldn't be the first time a thief tried to cover his tracks with a fire.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The hull does not look burned. The patch of front deck and the singing at the center console make it look like someone dumped a little gas on the front deck, lit it, and ran. If it were in the grass fire I'd expect more damage to the underside of the nose and rub rails.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Funny, the OP didn't even mention the burns on the boat in his explanation. I got a feeling there's more to this story.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

My condolences Ross


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Baffin Bay said:


> My guess is the boat was taken left over at the ski basin by the island, meanwhile the kid set the field on fire and his 4 wheeler burned up too, the wind was blowing from SE and got to the boat. If you set a boat on fire you don't just do a small part of it.


The cold front moved in Saturday and wind was definitely from the North...



On The Hook said:


> You could very well be right, but thieves aren't always the smartest folks around. Anything is possible. I'm not sure how to check historical wind data, but I was thinking it was a north wind on Saturday. SE would be the prevailing wind and what you suggest is very likely, however, I'd like someone to verify all the details. Just like the rest, I hate a thief and I'd like to offer any help that might get them caught. Like I said previously, there are several possibilities as to the chain of events. I don't think the fire marshal or ccpd were aware the boat was there or that it was stolen, at least not at the time of the fire. This wouldn't be the first time a thief tried to cover his tracks with a fire.


Spent Friday night at a La Posada party (north). It was warm enough that a gal who'd gotten a little tipsy and fell in the canal, hardly needed warming up, it was at least 70, bare trace of wind. Next night (Saturday) I was at another La Posada party (south) and the only reason folks were out on the deck was to watch the fire 'cause it was blowin' hard and cold from the north, 40's and gusts to 20kt. Big dif in 24hrs. Didn't any of us realize there was a stolen boat that close, there was a relative of the victims in attendance and the boat might've been just a canal away in the ski basin...(BTW, we heard that night that someone in a Honda Ridgeline was driving on posted private property and started the fire by way of catalytic converter, certainly not the first time that has occurred...)

.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

kenny said:


> Funny, the OP didn't even mention the burns on the boat in his explanation. I got a feeling there's more to this story.


X2. Kind of weird, a call for help and then no follow up. Must still be something burnin.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

BellaireTX said:


> I just can't stand thieves...no punishment is too severe. Glad you recovered it, but sorry it was in that condition. Keep us posted how the investigation goes.
> 
> Know that if they do press charges against someone, it is in your best interest to attend every single hearing, even if they tell you it is only for processing, etc. Make sure all warrants are served, and if not, follow up. Make sure the DA and the judge come to recognize you and your unwavering demand that a price needs to be paid. You won't get true justice, but it keeps "the system" from treating yours like every other case and rubber stamping it to get it off their desk. The system includes law enforcement, the DAs, Probation/Parole officials, and the judges. The system has become a joke, and there is little deterrent to theft because even when anyone gets caught, it is unlikely they will do much time.
> 
> I speak from personal experience (non-boat related) and am confident my dogged persistence was the only reason there were significant consequences for my thief. Stubborn has it's merits.


X2 from personal experience. If perps go to trial in Rockport or Sinton, you need to be there like stated above. I didn't go and was never notified when one went to trial and the D.A declined to prosecute the actual thief. That D.A. is now a judge.


----------

